
When Wi-Fi Won't Work, Let Sound Carry Your Data - katiey
https://www.wired.com/story/when-wifi-wont-work-let-sound-carry-your-data
======
jacquesm
[https://applidium.com/en/news/data_transfer_through_sound/](https://applidium.com/en/news/data_transfer_through_sound/)

------
jlebrech
so like a modem?

~~~
azinman2
Yes, except not in those frequency ranges.

~~~
goldenkey
The first modems were only in audible ranges:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acoustic_coupler](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acoustic_coupler)

